# STEAMIN AT STEVE'S JUNE 8TH 2012



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay we finally got to steam again at Steve's. Steve has been under the weather for a while and now we can get back to what we like to do most. 
Little humid this morning but all and all not bad.
Steve helped me withthe C-11 and it ran perfectly and slowly by just adjusting the amount of draft and throttle.
Bill had his Cricket and Caleb the San Juan


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Squirt! Haven't thought about that stuff (grapefruit soda) in a long time. We used to buy it in 7oz bottles by the case at the bottler in Plainfield, NJ, in the 1950's. 

Larry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Larry, 
I wondered what your reference about 'Squirt' was, as didn't read anything in Art's posting. 
Then I watched the video, and I see. 
They have a web site that says "Squirt soda has been refreshing thirsty Americans since 1938", and it appears that you can still buy it, but sorry Larry, in cans!!! 
Looks like you had some fun steaming. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't watch the video. It's stalling every 5 seconds, and I let the whole thing download once already. That usually cures the "buffering" problem as the video gets locally cached. And I have fast cable Internet. Anyone else?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
I will check it out. It wwas not doing that when I first uploaded video. I have been having a lot of troublw with Youtube and I switched to Vimeo. I will try to upload new video. 
Sorry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No apology necessary - certainly. How would you know?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I AM goig to check my upload speed and such. ATT may be problem because recorded video is great quality.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This morning I'm seeing "Video does not exist."


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

[url="http://vimeo.com/43713936">STEAMIN[/url] AT STEVE'S JUNE 8TH 2012 from [url="http://vimeo.com/user800260">art[/url] gibson videos on [url="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 09 Jun 2012 06:59 AM 
This morning I'm seeing "Video does not exist." 


I deleted video.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, that one works good! Worth the wait.


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Art- 

The video when playing it will hesitate every 5sec's or so load then go again. This last one does stream better than the first but it is continue's to stop and go. 

Monte


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rookie on 09 Jun 2012 09:00 AM 
Art- 

The video when playing it will hesitate every 5sec's or so load then go again. This last one does stream better than the first but it is continue's to stop and go. 

Monte 
Monte
I dont know what download sppeed you have. If it is too slow then right click on video and take off the HD function. That will speed up download and stop hesitation. At least it has for me. Turn scaling off.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I had every intention of making it, but as it turned out I was just exhausted from working the LSR thing at Zube Thursday evening. It was a beautiful cool morning for this time of year. When I went to get up...........nothing worked. lol. So I just went back to bed. I made up for it later and ran something in my back yard. jf


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 09 Jun 2012 10:58 AM 
I had every intention of making it, but as it turned out I was just exhausted from working the LSR thing at Zube Thursday evening. It was a beautiful cool morning for this time of year. When I went to get up...........nothing worked. lol. So I just went back to bed. I made up for it later and ran something in my back yard. jf 
We missed you John. Had plenty of room on the track. Steve is planning on every other week now I believe.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this Steve Speck's track? Sometime if you get a chance, I'd like to see a still photo of the guys in the group. I met John once at DH, but have no idea what the rest of you guys look like. Always nice to have faces to put with the names.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 09 Jun 2012 08:27 PM 
Is this Steve Speck's track? Sometime if you get a chance, I'd like to see a still photo of the guys in the group. I met John once at DH, but have no idea what the rest of you guys look like. Always nice to have faces to put with the names.  
Yes it tis Steve's track. Next time we steam I will get a group picture. Thanks for asking. Good group of steamers here in the Houston area.







Lets see if this works Left to right Caleb Roberts John Frank ,Caleb's Son, Lower Art Gibson,Behind Art is Laquita Roberts, Lower front,Bill Courtwright,Steve Speck,Second row behind Bill,Barbara Cortwright with Cookie,Behind Steve is Monte Pence's wife,behind her is Monte,to his right is George ? ,then Mike Eberle
and Gino ?. Sorry I do not knwo all the names. This was a pic from last years DH. The only regular missing is Dave Young. 
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

George's last name is Werner.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain, but can you post a larger, higher resolution version? I tried saving the image locally and blowing it up, but it starts to badly pixelate right about at the point where you could otherwise make out the faces.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 10 Jun 2012 06:40 AM 
Sorry to be a pain, but can you post a larger, higher resolution version? I tried saving the image locally and blowing it up, but it starts to badly pixelate right about at the point where you could otherwise make out the faces.  I hope this is better.I just copied and pasted from my flick site. I am not smart enough to change resolution. I will find a pic of Dave Young. Mike Eberle's wife has since passed away. Beautiful woman. Mike is ownwer of Mike's Hobby Shop here in Houston area. I will gry to get it this afternoon.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

THANK you Sir!!! MUCH better!!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=H0BzS03AhRI#t=207s

Dwight I am trying something new. This is supposed to be Dave"Use Coal" Young


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

gibs035 - I checked out your Utube site, and you have a fine set of videos of Steaming at Steves. Very nice record of engines running there. 

Got a question for you; 
In your video "Steaming at Steves Oct 26th" there is an outstanding looking 2-6-2 tank engine F.C.C.N #11 
Could you give me any info on the owner, and who built it? It looks to have Roundhouse cylinders maybe? 
Thanks for any info! 

Jim B. 
Colorado Springs


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I belive the engine belongs to George Werner. I will check with him next time we visit. If John Frank looks at this site ,he will be able to give more details.
Thanks for the compliment. We have had a lot of good Steamindays at Steve's and look forward to more.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for checking on it for me. 
That is a splendid looking tank engine Mr. Werner owns. 
Would there be any way to contact Mr. Werner directly to question him about specifics of the engine? 
Thanks again! 

Jim B. 
Colorado Springs


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By roadranger on 12 Jun 2012 07:38 PM 
Thank you for checking on it for me. 
That is a splendid looking tank engine Mr. Werner owns. 
Would there be any way to contact Mr. Werner directly to question him about specifics of the engine? 
Thanks again! 

Jim B. 
Colorado Springs 
I may see George this weekend at Zube and if he is there will get his email so you can contact.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for your help, gibs035. I received an email from George today. 

Jim B. 
Colorado Springs


----------

